# comment faire pour relier 2 Imac



## enola (24 Juillet 2001)

Salut
J'ai deux Imac, un cable croisé, et  je veux les faire dialoger entre eux Comment dois-je faire ? 
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

Avec un cable croisé il faut passer par un hub ou un switch
Si tu veux les relier directement, achète un cable non croisé


----------



## enola (24 Juillet 2001)

Remarque, je ne sais pas si mon câble est croisé ou pas. Tout ce que je sais (c'est à dire pas grand chose), ce qu'il va sur la carte Ethernet. Mais après avoir relié mes ordinateurs, je fais quoi ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Burny:
*Avec un cable croisé il faut passer par un hub ou un switch
Si tu veux les relier directement, achète un cable non croisé*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh, c'est exactement le contraire...
Avec un cable droit, ça ne marche qu'avec certaines machines récentes, comme le iBook 2001, dont le contrôleur est suffisamment intelligent pour détecter quel est le type de câblage et s'adapter en conséquence.

Avec toutes les machines, ça marche en direct avec un cable croisé, il y a juste parfois la précaution à prendre de démarrer les deux machines en même temps...

Au niveau software, il faut en OS 9 activer le partage de fichiers dans le tableau de bord de même nom... puis choisir dans le sélecteur de l'autre machine AppleShare...

Je ne rentre pas dans les considérations d'autorisations d'accès, car le plus simple est d'entrer avec le profil du propriétaire de la machine visitée.


----------



## Api (24 Juillet 2001)

Et faire un commande i sur l'icône des disques durs, choisir partage dans le menu déroulant et autoriser la lecture et l'écriture sur les volumes.
Mon yosemite et mon imac sont en réseau (câble croisé of course), et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème au démarrage ou à l'extinction, simultané ou non.


----------

